# Grinder for budding coffee delivery service?



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello all,

any recommendations for grinders for a coffee delivery company just starting out? I'm roasting 2kg batches, so that's my limit as far as quantity goes... Would like a grinder that will give quality grinds for all grind levels (from turkish to french press). Trying to find one as cheap as possible, but don't want to sacrifice quality. Around 700 pound would be good, going up to 2000 or so is the budget, ideally closer to 700...

along those lines, looking at trying to find a used ditting 1203 or 1403. Anyone got what to say about these grinders? make good grinds throughout the spectrum?

also thinking of a ek43 but I hear some mixed things about it, and I haven't found many used.

any other ideas / thoughts?

cheers!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

There is a Mythos Climo pro that would more than likely suit, or maybe a Anfim? I'm sure someone else will help you out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ibesteveb said:


> Hello all,
> 
> any recommendations for grinders for a coffee delivery company just starting out? I'm roasting 2kg batches, so that's my limit as far as quantity goes... Would like a grinder that will give quality grinds for all grind levels (from turkish to french press). Trying to find one as cheap as possible, but don't want to sacrifice quality. Around 700 pound would be good, going up to 2000 or so is the budget, ideally closer to 700...
> 
> ...


What/who is your target market for the coffee you roast?


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> What/who is your target market for the coffee you roast?


lots of turkish, but really I need the whole spectrum - target audience is coffee drinkers that appreciate very good coffee and they're a varied bunch!


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

maybe I should add - grinding 250g and 500g bags mostly, the occasional 1kg-er


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ibesteveb said:


> lots of turkish, but really I need the whole spectrum - target audience is coffee drinkers that appreciate very good coffee and they're a varied bunch!


By Turkish, do you mean Turkish coffee drinkers for which you have to produce a "Turkish" grind? If so none of the grinders suggested to you are suitable for that. In fact you won't get a single set of burrs that will do Turkish and other grinds. So with one grinder you have to ensure you can get both Turkish and normal burrs for it and then be prepared to swap between the 2 sets of burrs. If this is the case then a £700 grinder won't do it and I doubt you will get what you need for 2K with both sets of burrs.

If you don't mean Turkish grind, but Turkish people and then coffee drinkers who appreciate good coffee?? Then you don't appear to have really identified a target market....as everyone who appreciates very good coffee isn't really a Target?

I suggest you properly identify your target market and your USP before you start spending money.....it's worth giving it at least a few minutes thought.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> There is a Mythos Climo pro that would more than likely suit, or maybe a Anfim? I'm sure someone else will help you out.


Probably a bulk bag grinder is a better option .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> By Turkish, do you mean Turkish coffee drinkers for which you have to produce a "Turkish" grind? If so none of the grinders suggested to you are suitable for that. In fact you won't get a single set of burrs that will do Turkish and other grinds. So with one grinder you have to ensure you can get both Turkish and normal burrs for it and then be prepared to swap between the 2 sets of burrs. If this is the case then a £700 grinder won't do it and I doubt you will get what you need for 2K with both sets of burrs.
> 
> If you don't mean Turkish grind, but Turkish people and then coffee drinkers who appreciate good coffee?? Then you don't appear to have really identified a target market....as everyone who appreciates very good coffee isn't really a Target?
> 
> I suggest you properly identify your target market and your USP before you start spending money.....it's worth giving it at least a few minutes thought.


EK43T might be an option although not cheap.

Some of the other bulk grinders got to turkish I think ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> EK43T might be an option although not cheap.
> 
> Some of the other bulk grinders got to turkish I think ?


I hasten to point out that everyone is suggesting grinders, but no one actually knows what his customer is, or the type of grinding he wants to do!


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> By Turkish, do you mean Turkish coffee drinkers for which you have to produce a "Turkish" grind? If so none of the grinders suggested to you are suitable for that. In fact you won't get a single set of burrs that will do Turkish and other grinds. So with one grinder you have to ensure you can get both Turkish and normal burrs for it and then be prepared to swap between the 2 sets of burrs. If this is the case then a £700 grinder won't do it and I doubt you will get what you need for 2K with both sets of burrs.
> 
> If you don't mean Turkish grind, but Turkish people and then coffee drinkers who appreciate good coffee?? Then you don't appear to have really identified a target market....as everyone who appreciates very good coffee isn't really a Target?
> 
> I suggest you properly identify your target market and your USP before you start spending money.....it's worth giving it at least a few minutes thought.


yes, turkish grind, not turkish people. I gather from a different thread that the Ditting 120mm grinders grind turkish quite well:

"Well, as someone that actually owns a Ditting with the 120mm mill set, here's what I have for you.

For a coffee bar that does some volume or a small roaster, the thing is fool proof. It's fast and quiet and will grind turkish quite nicely. This thing weighs a ton and is built very well." -- *mteahan*



*
*It's also supposed to do the more coarse grinds pretty well, but questionable for espresso. Anyone with any experience with the 1203 or the 1403 please speak up!

my target audience is my target audience, and the specifics fall into the realm of market research which is a completely different discussion, which I've already thoroughly explored and have come to this point: I need to be able to grind all sorts of coffee from the finest grind (turkish) to the most coarse. And I need it to do it very well, in bulk (albeit on the smaller side of "bulk"), pretty quickly. All of this for under £2000, ideally closer to 700. I guess I could get two grinders if need be, in which case, which 2 (trying to keep the cost as low as possible)??

come on, coffeeforums.co.uk, help me out!

cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ibesteveb said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I'm new here (and new to roasting coffee in general) and am looking for suggestions for high quality (and good value) sample roasters and grinders. Thanks and happy roasting/brewing!


This was your first post a little while ago, your new to roasting, we have no idea what your roasting on (hopefully not a sample roaster), you presumably know very little. Your target market, roaster and general business seem to be a secret and you seem to know what you want, free information....I'm out, good luck.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

:-0


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

PaulL said:


> :-0


wow.. no kidding...

am I wrong to be asking for free information on an internet forum? kind of thought that was the point of internet forums...

my business consists of roasting superb coffee of all sorts of roasts and blends, grinding them to order, and sending them by post to my customers (who are all sorts of people from all sorts of walks of life, but are united in their love of good, organic coffee), who wish their coffee to be ground in all sorts of ways, from turkish to press. my maximum capacity for roasting is about 6kg an hour +/- (I roast on a coffee tech solar roaster and I like it very much), which means I'll be at maximum grinding about 50kg a day, but I'm no where near there yet. any "free information" on this "internet forum" is very much appreciated and, if you operate like me, is trusted to be good karma.

thanks in advance to all those who want to help!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The ditting is a great bulk grinder, you should be able to pick one up for your budget, be mindful that the burrs are expensive should they need replacing


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are only grinding a couple of kilos a week compared to many more of more traditional grinds then is it worth the Extra expense involved? To most on here the thought of buying pre ground coffee is a major turnoff so we maybe surprised by your business model


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

Can you speak to the quality of grind across the spectrum for the ditting (which model)? does it have any weak spots?


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

I hear that. A lot of people don't have good grinders though, so I'm trying to grind it as best as possible and get it to them as fresh as possible.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ibesteveb said:


> I hear that. A lot of people don't have good grinders though, so I'm trying to grind it as best as possible and get it to them as fresh as possible.


i understand but i am sure you know that once beans are ground, they are stale within an hour or so. you buy a packet of pre ground coffee from a supermarket, open it, smell it (once only then thats it i am afraid).......which is why anyone buying pre ground coffee probably does not know his arse from his elbow!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ibesteveb said:


> Can you speak to the quality of grind across the spectrum for the ditting (which model)? does it have any weak spots?


Not as far as I have experienced. The 1203 is bomb proof and is good across the range of coarseness


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Holy christ, love you guys


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

My tongue in cheek post wasn't a pop at DaveC, just the light-hearted mood I was in at the time prompted by the mental image of 'for that reason' I'm out' . You won't find a more helpful and technically knowledgeable person than Dave and you won't know his many years of helping people with free advice, he will edify items he is passionate about and so on.

To be honest Steve (assuming that's your name) I would have answered the same. Forums are full of people who join, take and don't post again, ask questions and then don't come back, you know what I mean and we've all seen it across different hobbies of ours. Perhaps your limited knowledge means that when an experienced coffee person asks you what you are targeting (and there are a few on her) you don't realise they are doing so because the commercial grinders as explained to me can be capable of bagging ground coffee on a different scale to any of the prosumer grinders even the well-heeled enthusiasts buy, same with espresso machines, same with roasters.

You might have replied saying you don't want to publicly declare what you're targeting for competitive reasons and you'd happily discuss in PMs with DaveC or anyone else who you thought might help. It's not an unfriendly or unhelpful forum.


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

PaulL said:


> You won't find a more helpful and technically knowledgeable person than Dave and you won't know his many years of helping people with free advice


technically knowledgable, perhaps, though he didn't grace me with any tangible evidence to confirm this. as far as helpful goes, I have already found a few people on this thread who proved to be much more helpful than him, without the unnecessary bitterness and unjustified resent.



PaulL said:


> To be honest Steve (assuming that's your name) I would have answered the same. Forums are full of people who join, take and don't post again, ask questions and then don't come back, you know what I mean and we've all seen it across different hobbies of ours.


I hear the point, but I think if a person's going to be possessive of their knowledge and use it as a way to demand access to information that --for whatever reason-- the other party is reluctant to share, then they should go write a book and charge people for their knowledge, not be hanging out on internet forums (where information is supposed to be freely exchanged with no expectation of compensation, whether monetary or in the form of information). I'm not angry with him, I just don't agree with the mentality. Personally, if by giving information away I can help someone in their life (without endangering my interests), I'll happily volunteer that information, and feel good I just helped someone out. For me, that's payment enough. I do feel the desire that the person I help will pay it forward, eventually, when it's their time to do so. Still, I personally do not make my assistance contingent on their proving this intention to me. I could see a particularly jaded person in this respect, having a bad day, demanding to know that the person he helps is indeed going to help out others, under the threat of inassistance (pretty sure I just made that word up, but you know what I mean..). I understand that perspective, but I don't agree with it, especially when it comes to internet forums.



PaulL said:


> You might have replied saying you don't want to publicly declare what you're targeting for competitive reasons and you'd happily discuss in PMs with DaveC or anyone else who you thought might help. It's not an unfriendly or unhelpful forum.


I said clearly what kind of grinder I needed and for what purpose. My target market is consequently entirely irrelevant. His knowing that information doesn't help him or me in any way. So why should I discuss it, even in a PM? To satisfy his curiosity? revealing who my target market is could, potentially, endanger my interests, while recommendations for commercial grinders definitely does not endanger anyone's interests. Does not seem like a fair trade to me, especially since my target market is entirely irrelevant. To demand that trade under threat of non-cooperation seems to me to be borderline ridiculous.

I appreciate your assurance that it's not an unfriendly or unhelpful forum. I've seen that. I'm active in a few different internet forums and I'm aware how it goes in such things. some people have their sore points, others are pretty happy-go-lucky. Try not to take it personally.

I will store the memory of this thread as a reminder to try to be active on this forum and give back when I can. Hopefully I will have more to share as I gain in experience!

cheers,

steve


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> i understand but i am sure you know that once beans are ground, they are stale within an hour or so. you buy a packet of pre ground coffee from a supermarket, open it, smell it (once only then thats it i am afraid).......which is why anyone buying pre ground coffee probably does not know his arse from his elbow!


true.. but even people who have arses for elbows need coffee!


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Not as far as I have experienced. The 1203 is bomb proof and is good across the range of coarseness


 sounds to me like I should be looking for a ditting. Will post updates when the time is right. thanks for the input! cheers


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ibesteveb said:


> technically knowledgable, perhaps, though he didn't grace me with any tangible evidence to confirm this. as far as helpful goes, I have already found a few people on this thread who proved to be much more helpful than him, without the unnecessary bitterness and unjustified resent.
> 
> I hear the point, but I think if a person's going to be possessive of their knowledge and use it as a way to demand access to information that --for whatever reason-- the other party is reluctant to share, then they should go write a book and charge people for their knowledge, not be hanging out on internet forums (where information is supposed to be freely exchanged with no expectation of compensation, whether monetary or in the form of information). I'm not angry with him, I just don't agree with the mentality. Personally, if by giving information away I can help someone in their life (without endangering my interests), I'll happily volunteer that information, and feel good I just helped someone out. For me, that's payment enough. I do feel the desire that the person I help will pay it forward, eventually, when it's their time to do so. Still, I personally do not make my assistance contingent on their proving this intention to me. I could see a particularly jaded person in this respect, having a bad day, demanding to know that the person he helps is indeed going to help out others, under the threat of inassistance (pretty sure I just made that word up, but you know what I mean..). I understand that perspective, but I don't agree with it, especially when it comes to internet forums.
> 
> ...


The best information you could give away for free is to kindly inform your customers they need their own grinder if they want a decent coffee. You could even stock a range to cater for different budgets & methods.


----------



## ibesteveb (Mar 21, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> The best information you could give away for free is to kindly inform your customers they need their own grinder if they want a decent coffee. You could even stock a range to cater for different budgets & methods.


lol good point!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey, where can we buy your beans - are you in the UK?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

If you are looking for Turkish coffee grinders, I would look at manufacturers such as Toper, Kuban, Altincag etc, basically manufacturers that specifically focus on this market.


----------

